# Westminster



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Thinking of the people in Westminster tonight!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Thinking of the people in Westminster tonight!


All those innocent people.
Outrages and meaningless attacks.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Oh, I don't know that it is meaningless to the attacker. Saying so takes it out of context and pretends there is no motive. This was thought out and methodically carried out, and was motivated by an ideology that is far too common these days.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't want to make to political / religious if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Oh, I know. And I don't mean to draw you into a political debate here. But we are seeing these car attacks more and more frequently - I don't think they are meaningless. 

The upside? While they scare us temporarily, it doesn't appear to be impacting our daily lives as much as they wish their attacks would. The policeman will be remembered, along with the minister who tried to save him. And the piece of human filth will fade into oblivion. As it should be. Some lengthy name that nobody will remember 30 seconds after hearing it will be broadcast, and then he will be thrown on the ash heap of history.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Oh, I know. And I don't mean to draw you into a political debate here. But we are seeing these car attacks more and more frequently - I don't think they are meaningless.
> 
> The upside? While they scare us temporarily, it doesn't appear to be impacting our daily lives as much as they wish their attacks would. The policeman will be remembered, along with the minister who tried to save him. And the piece of human filth will fade into oblivion. As it should be. Some lengthy name that nobody will remember 30 seconds after hearing it will be broadcast, and then he will be thrown on the ash heap of history.


Perhaps I should have phrased it otherwise,_ innocent_ victims.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Oh, I know. And I don't mean to draw you into a political debate here. But we are seeing these car attacks more and more frequently - I don't think they are meaningless.
> 
> The upside? *While they scare us temporarily, it doesn't appear to be impacting our daily lives as much as they wish their attacks would.* The policeman will be remembered, along with the minister who tried to save him. And the piece of human filth will fade into oblivion. As it should be. Some lengthy name that nobody will remember 30 seconds after hearing it will be broadcast, and then he will be thrown on the ash heap of history.


That is the disturbing part. Instead of thinking and discussing how these attacks can be put an end to, people (even the mayor of London, judging by his words) seem to have grown accustomed to this, as if it was the "new normal". This is not right. One should be impacted, outraged, anything but indifferent.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

The problem is these are very difficult to predict or to prevent. This person was born and raised in England, so no immigration laws would have impacted or intercepted him. His initial assault was with a car - how do you predict that? We can't live in constant fear. I'm not sure what law could have prevented this, or what could have been done differently.

At this point, the best thing, probably, is to obliterate ISIS in the Middle East and show any would-be followers that they are backing a losing horse.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

We let this thread through so people could commiserate with the victims. Please do not discuss political issues here, or we'll have to close the thread.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I think the MP who ran towards the fallen police officer to help him should have his name shouted from the rooftops. Never fails to amaze me - the training and discipline of people like first responders or this MP who run towards possible danger to help others, whether they are armed or not. Sadly, I don't know what I would do in a similar circumstance. I'd like to think I would do the right thing, but I think it takes an awful lot of training and discipline for most people to override the flight impulse in the face of potential danger.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Living in fear..." In the US, it's been noted that you're more likely to die from a thousand mischances than at the hands of a terrorist. The news warps our perceptions. Here, every time there's a school shooting, people throw up their hands. But the most serious school massacre was in 1928, and schoolchildren are far more likely to be killed getting on and off the schoolbus than at the hands of a shooter.

Flip off the TV and live your life.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The attacker deliberately chose one of the most iconic U.K. Tour spots in order to get the most attention and generate the most media attention and create the most fear


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

KenOC said:


> "Living in fear..." In the US, it's been noted that you're more likely to die from a thousand mischances than at the hands of a terrorist. The news warps our perceptions. Here, every time there's a school shooting, people throw up their hands. But the most serious school massacre was in 1928, and schoolchildren are far more likely to be killed getting on and off the schoolbus than at the hands of a shooter.
> 
> Flip off the TV and live your life.


This +1000; I _would _also add that it's not only the _news_ that is warping our perceptions, were I allowed to get political (sorry, but...). My thoughts are in England.


----------

